# AMR Test



## GusD EMT (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I have to take the protocal test at AMR and if i pass, I get an inverview. Those anyone have a clue on what to expect on the test, is it just protocal or something more?.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 26, 2011)

Try a search


----------



## GusD EMT (Oct 26, 2011)

Should I just study the San Diego Protocal.


----------



## mike1390 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmmm the question is should you study protocols for the protocol test? Gee I dont know, sounds like a logical thing to do.


----------



## GusD EMT (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anyone taken the test???


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

*protoc*o*l

If it's a pre employment test they probably are testing you on your knowledge as an EMT-B not for protocols....just a thought, protocol tests are usually after your hired. Idk who told you it was a protocol test.


----------



## mike1390 (Oct 26, 2011)

Each AMR division is different but they all have to administer the same national written. They can add suplements to it. Ie: med math,ekgs, Portocols,skills. Why don't you call and ask them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

mike1390 said:


> Why don't you call and ask them.



Now there's a novel idea


----------



## medicdan (Oct 26, 2011)

GusD EMT said:


> Hey guys, I have to take the protocal test at AMR and if i pass, I get an inverview. Those anyone have a clue on what to expect on the test, is it just protocal or something more?.



http://tinyurl.com/3em3evo


----------



## suspectZERO (Nov 1, 2011)

the above = amazing


----------



## WhiskeySix5 (Nov 2, 2011)

As already mentioned, it is a general medical knowledge test which is not real hard as long as you are solid in your knowledge. You will not have to test on the protocols till after you finish the week of orientation, and get checked off by your FTO.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 12, 2011)

That google search link was pretty awesome, but you guys are mean. Clearly he uses this forum as a means of research and a support line, but every now and again I'll find threads with people that just post smart *** remarks to someone who just wants a little guidance. Great job guys, no really... -_-


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 12, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> That google search link was pretty awesome, but you guys are mean. Clearly he uses this forum as a means of research and a support line, but every now and again I'll find threads with people that just post smart *** remarks to someone who just wants a little guidance. Great job guys, no really... -_-



Thats because there are tons of threads about the same topic asking the same questions. It just gets kind of irritating answering the same question 3+ times. I know the search function isnt perfect so it can be hard to find info sometimes.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 13, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> http://tinyurl.com/3em3evo



...omg... That was mind boggling!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2011)

firefite said:


> Thats because there are tons of threads about the same topic asking the same questions. It just gets kind of irritating answering the same question 3+ times. I know the search function isnt perfect so it can be hard to find info sometimes.



Seconded. 

Plus some questions could be answered with an ounce of common sense.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 13, 2011)

Well if the world had half an ounce of common sense we'd be out of the job. That goes for us too, except lawyers would also be out of the job. Oh what's that? The vicious circle of life you say?


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 13, 2011)

blastereosloud said:


> Well if the world had half an ounce of common sense we'd be out of the job. That goes for us too, except lawyers would also be out of the job. Oh what's that? The vicious circle of life you say?



Who preys on the lawyers?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 13, 2011)

No, we wouldn't. 

People will always be sick. Yea we might not get some of our more interesting/entertaining calls but there would still be a need.

You want to know why I chose healthcare as a career other than my interest in it? Job security. Robots can do a lot, but they can't do what we do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 13, 2011)

NVRob said:


> No, we wouldn't.
> 
> People will always be sick. Yea we might not get some of our more interesting/entertaining calls but there would still be a need.



Seconded. 

People will always have accidents. And even if every had common sense, some people will still be stupid.


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 13, 2011)

First of all, who said anything about preying on lawyers?

Secondly, I'm not sure how this thread got so diverted into talking about robots and job security. Seems as though you're trying to attack someone who was simply trying to defend someone else who was also being attacked because of asking for nothing but some guidance, which, if I may remind you guys, was all my original reply was ATTEMPTING to convey. Just in case you guys, be you students in training or professionals already in the healthcare business, forgot, part of the elements in this industry is having compassion and being able to work with ALL types of individuals (be they your patients or fellow staff). Sometimes, I'm sure you don't always have the world's brightest patient, but you provide care and compassion nonetheless because it's part of your job. If you can't relay that with your peers, what would make anyone believe you can achieve that with your patients? 

All I was trying to say is lay off the dude, these types of forums aren't always very user friendly and the search feature isn't all that amazing. If he needs help, this is where he or anyone else for that matter, should be able to come to seek that help.


----------

